#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Как учиться на переводчика синхрониста. (Голос Америки)

## Еше Нинбо

Особенности последовательного и синхронного перевода, интересные интервью:
http://www.golos-ameriki.ru/a/interp...s/3565261.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2016)

----------

